# GBAtemp IRC chat



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2012)

​


> You can join us via your favorite IRC client using the IP *78.41.237.195* or the address * irc.gbatemp.net *and we are now on port *6667. * And our main channel is as always #gbatemp.net
> 
> You can also join us directly via your browser using the mibbit link below.
> 
> Hope to see you there.



 http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-chatroom.93/


----------



## Narayan (Dec 21, 2012)

that trap is too suspicious.


----------



## science (Dec 21, 2012)

Why did you post an off topic gif on the frontpage?


----------



## Auryn (Dec 21, 2012)

Do we get to chat with her if we join the IRC?? hehehe


----------



## aalokishere (Dec 21, 2012)

Off topic? I viewed this thread only to find out who she is......any luck?


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Dec 21, 2012)

That picture is only used as troll at other places where you can fake it.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 21, 2012)

What's an IRC?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 21, 2012)

I knew Another World is a hot chick.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 21, 2012)

Getting an uncanny valley feeling...


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2012)

Less fapping over the live feed of our new irc mascot and more coming onto irc to creep on her in real time bitches.


----------



## XDel (Dec 21, 2012)

I like the sense of humor in the news postings here! Good stuff! Strange loop at that!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2012)

you should go to irc i mean valwin is there he seem cool


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2012)

Valwin said:


> you should go to irc i mean valwin is there he seem cool


 
But that Cesar guy is a dick.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> But that Cesar guy is a dick.


he is the soul of the irc love by all the mods


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2012)

Valwin said:


> he is the soul of the irc love by all the mods


 
You must not know him as well as I do. 




:3


----------



## shadowhog006 (Dec 22, 2012)

w0w I was watching her for 5mins. lol and finally figured it was a gif. Grrr. . . . . ~"Live feed"

nice1 Sir's Shahahaha~


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 22, 2012)

That gif is an undercover troll.


----------



## noob killer (Dec 22, 2012)

irc is a chat client guy who asked


----------



## Cyan (Dec 22, 2012)

IRC is a protocol
mIRC, Mibbit, xIRC, etc. are chat client which connect to the server and "translate" in IRC protocol.


That live feed girl is awesome, she doesn't need to sleep and can talk 24/24h in front of her webcam


----------



## raulpica (Dec 22, 2012)

science said:


> Why did you post an off topic gif on the frontpage?


Pls return and take moozxy back with you


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2012)

​


> You can join us via your favorite IRC client using the IP *78.41.237.195* or the address * irc.gbatemp.net *and we are now on port *6667. * And our main channel is as always #gbatemp.net
> 
> You can also join us directly via your browser using the mibbit link below.
> 
> Hope to see you there.



 http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-chatroom.93/


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 22, 2012)

That girl's been sitting there for a while.


----------



## XDel (Dec 22, 2012)

I think she's got a pot to go in.

That is traditional in some Asian countries. My girl friend is Filipino and she goes in a pot.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 22, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> That girl's been sitting there for a while.


 
That's what I said. 

(penis)


----------



## Randamin (Dec 22, 2012)

You all should join the official GBAtemp Mario Kart 7 community for some races. Every now and then we hold a Mario Kart 7 day though are welcome to race whenever possible.To help communicate with our community we also have a special channel in the GBAtemp IRC which you can join using the link below. If your already in the GBAtemp IRC server simply type "/join #MK7" without quotations into the chat window then press enter.

Direct Channel link


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 22, 2012)

guys I'm having trouble... when I click direct link... I input my nick then I go to the password thing above the pull down box... then I have to input my password. Is there a way to change my password?


----------



## Randamin (Dec 22, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> guys I'm having trouble... when I click direct link... I input my nick then I go to the password thing above the pull down box... then I have to input my password. Is there a way to change my password?


I didn't notice anything wrong when testing out the link. As a quick fix maybe you could modify your nick slightly such as replacing the C with a Z while a permanent fix is worked out.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok. I'm 100% sure now.








She wants the D.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 23, 2012)

she must be hopped on yaba


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe she's playing starcraft


----------



## air2004 (Dec 23, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Maybe she's playing starcraft


Never played starcraft , but you know what yaba is right ? LOL


----------



## MegaBassBX (Dec 23, 2012)

That girl doesn't get tired does she, and where ware you guys yesterday ?


----------



## Narayan (Dec 23, 2012)

XDel said:


> I think she's got a pot to go in.
> 
> That is traditional in some Asian countries. My girl friend is Filipino and she goes in a pot.


I'm filipino and I don't know of these pots you speak of.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2012)

MegaBassBX said:


> That girl doesn't get tired does she , and where ware you guys yesterday ?


 
PMing naked pics to AsianGal in the hopes of impressing her.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn p1ngpong, you're hot.  I had to spend 15 minutes cleaning off my screen.


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm anticipating front page news, that gif kinda freaks me out.


----------



## wiiluver135 (Dec 23, 2012)

the amount of trolling is strong with this one...


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> I'm filipino and I don't know of these pots you speak of.


 

 What part you from?


----------



## Narayan (Dec 23, 2012)

XDel said:


> What part you from?


Davao City, Philippines.


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> Davao City, Philippines.


 

Alright, OK, cool!
My girl friend is from a small town near Bacarra.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 23, 2012)

XDel said:


> Alright, OK, cool!
> My girl friend is from a small town near Bacarra.


I honestly didn't know where it is in the Philippines but it just sounded familiar. Turns out it's on Luzon, it's not really that far but I don't travel.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 21, 2012)

​


> You can join us via your favorite IRC client using the IP *78.41.237.195* or the address * irc.gbatemp.net *and we are now on port *6667. * And our main channel is as always #gbatemp.net
> 
> You can also join us directly via your browser using the mibbit link below.
> 
> Hope to see you there.



 http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemp-chatroom.93/


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

Narayan said:


> I honestly didn't know where it is in the Philippines but it just sounded familiar. Turns out it's on Luzon, it's not really that far but I don't travel.


 
Well it's cool to have met ya! Honestly though, my girlfriend does pee in a pot when she is upstairs and away from the bathroom, and she even refused to use a regular shower to take a bath still. She prefers to pour water over her head from out of a bowl, it's just how she was raised. I wasn't trying to be wise!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 23, 2012)

XDel said:


> Well it's cool to have met ya! Honestly though, my girlfriend does pee in a pot when she is upstairs and away from the bathroom, and she even refused to use a regular shower to take a bath still. She prefers to pour water over her head from out of a bowl, it's just how she was raised. I wasn't trying to be wise!


Oh, I get what you mean now. yes, it's part of our culture.
though, peeing in a pot is kinda old thing. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chamber_pot
last time I peed in a pot was when I was still 3 years old. 19 years ago we were still living in the province.


----------



## XDel (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes that is it, a Chamber Pot!!!


----------



## The Riolu (Dec 23, 2012)

Kind of offtopic, but thank god the GIF on the OP is broken for me. It kept freaking me out when it was moving. o_o


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 24, 2012)

TraeGFX said:


> Kind of offtopic, but thank god the GIF on the OP is broken for me. It kept freaking me out when it was moving. o_o


 
I want the Japanese gurl back!


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Omg. That guy.


----------



## potato3334 (Dec 24, 2012)

My goddess has vanished! What have you done! ;_;


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Turns out that guy is p1ngy


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Arras (Dec 24, 2012)

90% of this thread is about the picture, lol


----------



## xist (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank god it's gone...that scary transvestite boy was making loading the front page a hazard. Partridge for the greater good.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 24, 2012)

Omg guys, stop being completely gay and come onto the chat so you can find out where the shorts end and the man begins.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 24, 2012)

Arras said:


> 90% of this thread is about the picture, lol


Azn womens bro.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 24, 2012)

The new image shown makes me scroll down!


----------



## Narayan (Dec 25, 2012)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I want the Japanese gurl back!


vietnamese.


----------

